# Western Isarmatic Wont lift



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have an Isarmatic. I cant make it lift or move. I have checked all connections. I replaced the solenoid. It works if i hook up jumper cables from the battery to the motor and thats it. any one else have this problem that can help me?


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Well you say it works if you bypass the solenoid, so either your cables going to your solenoid are bad, bad ground or positive wire, or the wire from your control(joystick ect) that activates the solenoid is bad. Get the multimeter out and start checking.


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

Is this a cable operated plow or full electric. There are valves that are opened and closed by the cables while the electric portion just runs the motor to build up pressure. If it is a cable operated rig then you should have two cables one that runs on the top and one lower one that runs the side to side valve. These cables are very thin and if your not careful when handling the plow while taking it off etc you can easily snap one of these cables inside its sheeth. While you have your controler apart there are several brass/copper contact pads inside that contact a metal ring in the center that allow power to go to the motor selenoid make sure that these pads are touching this ring when engaged if not clean them with steel wool and adjust them so they make contact when you move your joystick. Make sure you disconnect the positive cable on your battery before you go messing around with this and electricuting yourself or shorting out your selenoid or worse.

If so take the covers off valve control boxes that these cables run into. And manually move the valve. If that works then your cable made need adjusting. Now go in the cab and move the joystick around and have someone watch and see if the cable is moving at the valve. If not then more then likely youll need a new cable.

If your motor runs and your cable arent broke and you have adjusted your valves to spec and it still doesnt move. The next step is to make sure and change out the fluids, you can use automatic transmission fluid but I would suggest buying western recommended hydro fluid or something comprable to that. Fluid will go bad and you may be losing pressure due to the wrong fluid or old fluid or contaminated fluid. While your doing that on the pump inside the unit itself there is a screen make sure you remove and clean that screen out. Bleed the system of any bad fluid in the lines and main piston.

If that doesnt work then were onto the most expensive portion of this day which is your motor and pump. 1. Your motor may need replaced or the pump itself is worn out and your not getting up enough pressure to raise that heavy blade.

You say it doesnt go up! Do you hear the motor running when you try to make it go up or not? There are cable adjustments and valve adjustments that control pressure to the piston you need to make sure these adjustments are made correctly.

Thank goodness its a western because the one thing western does have is a good website. www.westernplows.com click on the publications library and start selecting the options that apply to your plow. You will need to download adobe from either there or somewhere else but you can click on there manuals and print off the whole manual and a trouble shooting guide and parts list with ordering numbers for just about every plow they make. If you dont know how to do that or dont want to do that I would be more then willing to charge you $15.00 to do it for you and then mail it to you. But it is free through there website.

SideNote: I hate dealing with western distributors who really dont want to sell parts but rather they just want to sell the plows themselves. Also most of these shops are motor sports shops so they really just want to sell western plows as a side business and dont treat there customers very well. Oh there nice to you up until the point they realize your not buying a motorcycle, atv, Lawnmower, Trailer, or a whole plow unit. When they figure that out you are basicly lunch money to them and the level of customer service is terrible.

Western plow could be a pioneer if they wanted to and make parts available for sale online while still allowing full plows to be sold by distributors. There are alot of people who dont use the internet and that business would still remain for these guys but jesus why would you not have onlines sales dont they pay attention to the .com gross that stores are making by offering onlines sales.

Hope this helps.


----------



## thomason_45 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Well I took the top of the electric motor and blew it out with and airwand, it was pretty dusty, and it works for now. Thanks for your tip on the manuals ... i printed your reply for future reference as well.... thanx again:salute:


----------

